# JOKER



## Flame (Apr 3, 2019)

CAN NOT WAIT! This movie is going to be amazing imo.


Put on a happy face


----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2019)

Well that's different, I have to say. 
One bad day?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 3, 2019)

Flame said:


> Put on a happy face



Season two just came out, so I will.






P.S. Netflix (ur gonna get wetflix) has the uncensored version, but only season 1.)


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 4, 2019)

Sooo.... that's was the beginning of Joker before becomes craziest laughter person ever. 
Smile time!  Meanwhile, Bruce Wayne (the kid) was included this movie, before becomes Batman sooner.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2019)

And i tought as kid he fell in an chemical basin.

I don´t like the Joker anymore after Heath Ledgers "performance".......


----------



## D4X (Apr 4, 2019)

Quite an interesting trailer! Didn't think much of this when it was first announced even though I like Joaquin Phoenix, but the trailer has me intrigued.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 13, 2019)

Looks really good!


----------



## Robski808 (Apr 20, 2019)

Bet it will be awesome.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2019)

I was pretty doubtful at first, but that trailer's made me cautiously optimistic.


----------



## zomborg (Apr 22, 2019)

My wife will enjoy this but I'm with alexander1970. To me only the original origin story will do.


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2019)

​


----------



## Flame (Sep 2, 2019)

its getting great ratings. looks like its going to be a hit and a great movie.


----------

